# Jerry was a champ at trick or treating!



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

We hadn't planned to take Jerry with us last night, but some friends showed up to go with us and we decided to walk down to the street where we were trick or treating and then back up, about 2.5 miles. We planned to just have my fiance take him back home if he started getting nervous or upset. Jerry had already seen my older daughter in a costume that completely covered her and had a scary mask and he didn't even blink.

The street we went to had hundreds of kids and adults in costumes, dogs, loose dogs, decorations, light shows, music, etc., and Jerry was perfect through all of it. He sat nicely for people to pet him and never once showed any hesitation or fear and seemed to really enjoy himself. Once when he was sitting while we waited for the kids to come back from a house, a lady said she thought he was a kid dressed up because he's so big. :laugh:

He's also apparently quite famous around town! My 7 year old daughter is quite the social butterfly and knows everyone and she also must tell everyone about Jerry. So many people said, "Oh, this must be Jerry! I've heard so much about him."

I am constantly amazed by this dog and what a good temperament he has. His bravery, intelligence, obedience, and good nature is so wonderful. My fiance was remarking the other day about how much joy he has brought to our lives and it's so true.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Great job Jerry!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Jerry your a great breed ambassador.


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Here he is with his Batgirl, doing a bat impression with his ears.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

WTG Jerry 

Love that picture!


----------

